# NGHE NHẠC KHI NGỦ LỢI VÀ HẠI NHƯ THẾ NÀO?



## Cẩm Nhung (29/11/21)

*NGHE NHẠC KHI NGỦ LỢI VÀ HẠI NHƯ THẾ NÀO?*
* Lợi ích của việc nghe nhạc*






*Giúp bạn đi vào giấc ngủ ngon một cách dễ dàng*

Thưởng thức bản nhạc mình yêu thích với các giai điệu nhẹ nhàng, du dương. Chúng giúp bạn được thả hồn, thả cảm xúc và phiêu theo giai điệu của bạn nhạc. Cơ thể và tâm hồn cảm thấy thư thái,nhẹ nhõm sau ngày dài mệt mỏi. Nhờ vậy, âm nhạc dẫn lối bạn đến giấc ngủ một cách nhanh chóng giúp ngủ sâu hơn.

*Tăng cường và cải thiện trí nhớ*

Đây là điều hiển nhiên!  m nhạc giúp bạn ngủ ngon, vậy nên sau khi thức dậy cơ thể cảm thấy sảng khoái và tràn đầy năng lượng. Đồng nghĩa với việc bạn sẽ tập trung cao độ vào công việc vủa mình. Hiệu quả công việc và học tập tăng lên.

Nghe nhạc khi ngủ còn bạn rèn luyện trí nhớ tốt, dễ tiếp thu kiến thức. Linh hoạt trong cách xử lý tình huống

*Giải tỏa căng thẳng*

Nghe nhạc nhẹ nhàng sẽ giúp giảm nồng độ cortisol (tiết ra khi cơ thể bị căng thẳng), giúp tinh thần thoải mái giảm căng thẳng từ đó dễ chìm vào giấc ngủ ngon

Âm nhạc còn kích hoạt giải phóng dopamine, một loại hormon giúp tâm trạng trở nên tốt và góp phần giảm bớt mức độ đau trong các cơn đau để chìm vào giấc

>>> Xem thêm loại nệm ngủ không bị đau lưng tại: https://tatana.vn/dap-tan-dau-lung-nhuc-moi-nho-nem-bong-ep.html
*Tác hại khi nghe nhạc không đúng cách*







*Ảnh hưởng xấu đến màng nhĩ*

Nếu bạn nghe nhạc các thể loại nhịp độ nhanh có xu hướng tình thần hưng phấn, tỉnh táo không phù hợp cho giấc ngủ. Điều này khiến bạn có xu hướng mở âm lương cao hơn bình thường, bị khích thích trong thời gian dài dẫn đến tổn thương màng nhĩ gây ù tai, đau thính giác.

*Khả năng ngủ mơ, gặp ác mộng*

Nhiều bạn trẻ có thói quen cắm tai nghe và mở nhạc liên tục suốt khi ngủ, đồng nghĩa với việc não không được nghỉ ngơi. Như vậy, giấc ngủ rất dễ bị gián đoạn khiến bạn khó ngủ và có thể gặp cơn mộng mị về đêm. Sau khi thức dậy tinh thần sẽ mệt mỏi và thiếu năng lượng

*Nên chọn loại nhạc nào để nghe khi ngủ*






Những bài nhạc không lời, du dương giúp đầu óc thư giãn, dễ nghe như nhạc cổ điển

ngủ vừa nghe nhạc sẽ làm tăng nhịp tim và đánh thức não bộ và khiến bạn khó ngủ.

Những bản nhạc piano không lời nhẹ nhàng luôn là liều thuốc cho mọi người, nhất là những người mất ngủ, căng thẳng.

>>> Xem thêm chăn ga gối nệm chỉ từ 400K: https://tatana.vn/drap-cotton
*Giúp bạn đi vào giấc ngủ ngon một cách dễ dàng*
Thưởng thức bản nhạc mình yêu thích với các giai điệu nhẹ nhàng, du dương. Chúng giúp bạn được thả hồn, thả cảm xúc và phiêu theo giai điệu của bạn nhạc. Cơ thể và tâm hồn cảm thấy thư thái,nhẹ nhõm sau ngày dài mệt mỏi. Nhờ vậy, âm nhạc dẫn lối bạn đến giấc ngủ một cách nhanh chóng giúp ngủ sâu hơn.
Tăng cường và cải thiện trí nhớ
Đây là điều hiển nhiên! m nhạc giúp bạn ngủ ngon, vậy nên sau khi thức dậy cơ thể cảm thấy sảng khoái và tràn đầy năng lượng. Đồng nghĩa với việc bạn sẽ tập trung cao độ vào công việc vủa mình. Hiệu quả công việc và học tập tăng lên.
Nghe nhạc khi ngủ còn bạn rèn luyện trí nhớ tốt, dễ tiếp thu kiến thức. Linh hoạt trong cách xử lý tình huống
Giải tỏa căng thẳng
Nghe nhạc nhẹ nhàng sẽ giúp giảm nồng độ cortisol (tiết ra khi cơ thể bị căng thẳng), giúp tinh thần thoải mái giảm căng thẳng từ đó dễ chìm vào giấc ngủ ngon
Âm nhạc còn kích hoạt giải phóng dopamine, một loại hormon giúp tâm trạng trở nên tốt và góp phần giảm bớt mức độ đau trong các cơn đau để chìm vào giấc
>>> Xem thêm loại nệm ngủ không bị đau lưng tại: https://tatana.vn/dap-tan-dau-lung-nhuc-moi-nho-nem-bong-ep.html
*Tác hại khi nghe nhạc không đúng cách*
Ảnh hưởng xấu đến màng nhĩ
Nếu bạn nghe nhạc các thể loại nhịp độ nhanh có xu hướng tình thần hưng phấn, tỉnh táo không phù hợp cho giấc ngủ. Điều này khiến bạn có xu hướng mở âm lương cao hơn bình thường, bị khích thích trong thời gian dài dẫn đến tổn thương màng nhĩ gây ù tai, đau thính giác.
Khả năng ngủ mơ, gặp ác mộng
Nhiều bạn trẻ có thói quen cắm tai nghe và mở nhạc liên tục suốt khi ngủ, đồng nghĩa với việc não không được nghỉ ngơi. Như vậy, giấc ngủ rất dễ bị gián đoạn khiến bạn khó ngủ và có thể gặp cơn mộng mị về đêm. Sau khi thức dậy tinh thần sẽ mệt mỏi và thiếu năng lượng
>>> Xem thêm nệm Tatana giảm 20% tại: https://tatana.vn/blackfriday-2021.html
*Cách nghe nhạc tránh bị ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe*






-Cẩn thận hơn với tai nghe: Tai nghe và miếng đệm có thể làm tổn thương ống tai khi ngủ nếu âm lượng quá cao. Nên sử dụng những chiếc loa có chất lượng âm thanh tốt, đặt ở gần giường và mở với âm lượng nhỏ

-Nên nghe nhạc trước khi ngủ khoảng 10-20p và điều chỉnh âm lượng vừa phải

-Hẹn giờ tắt nhạc: Bạn nên đặt hẹn giờ tắt nhạc để khi chìm sâu vào giấc ngủ, âm thanh sẽ tự động ngắt tránh làm ảnh hưởng đến tai và sức khỏe về lâu dài.

Hy vọng, các thông tin trên sẽ giúp bạn hiểu rõ được việc quan trọng của nghe nhạc khi đi ngủ. Nhằm cải thiện được tình trạng sức khỏe, tránh các tác hại và thói quen nghe nhạc không tốt.

TATANA


----------



## Thảo Nguyên (6/12/21)

E thì thường không có thói quen nghe nhạc khi ngủ. Khi ngủ mình thường cần không gian yên tĩnh


----------

